# In over my head



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I got to give to you people who can keep a good looking lawn.

Between ants, brown patch, mixed grasses, weeds and bugs on my plants I find it darn near impossible to obtain the Oasis I so desire.

I am thinking about torching the place and just roast marshmallows.



Sorry just venting.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

i'm with you on the torch thing. my poor yard started falling to obscurity right after IKE and i don't see recovery very soon.....chaps my hide to no end.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

My sis in law haa the same problems. I used scotts weed and feed, watered and did it again in 2 months. Now her yard is looking good. I use it on mine religously. My grass is thick green and always retains a lil moisture. Hope you get the green back in the yard. 

I mow mine on the highest setting so it will retain loisture, it helps.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Capt...........to they make SW&F in liquid form?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

V-Bottom said:


> Capt...........to they make SW&F in liquid form?


I have never seen in a liquid. That's what I use and it does a great job and like capt, said cut your grass high, it really helps.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Fertilize your yard and water at night. thats what we do. It helps absorb rather than evaprate. We water at about 8 oclock.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Fertilize your yard and water at night. thats what we do. It helps absorb rather than evaprate. We water at about 8 oclock.


I think the watering at night is what caused the brown patch. It is fungus that thrives on warm/wet conditions. It wasn't a problem when we had drought conditions but then it started to rain and I think that caused the issue.

Better to water early morning so it has time to dry. I will get it right, I just bought the house and I don't think the previous owner did a great job with maintaining it.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

**** i guess i keep mine fertilized, weed and feed, ant granules, all other **** it has never had an issue with brown spots, bugs or going dead.


----------



## Highwave Patrol (Jul 5, 2007)

Be patient with it. It will take some time to develop a good root base if it was in poor condition when you acquired it. To get it where you want it, I'd highly recommend Scott's Weed and Feed in the Spring, a good fertilizer in the summer, and then use Scott's Winterizer in about a month or so (Oct/Nov). The brown patch could be caused by Cinch bug also. If you're neighbors yards are showing big patches of brown also, Cinch bug might be the culperate. Cinch bugs will kill the grass and thus it takes a while for the grass to redevelop in those areas, and if often looks like Brown Patch. Use an insecticide that treats it and it should solve the problem. Or you can just what for a good cool front and that will get rid of them. If it is Cinch bugs, it won't matter how much you water, Fertilize, and mow, they will eat your entire lawn until killed. There's a lot of info on them if you want to google. Either way, Good Luck with it!


----------



## CHEATACHIP (Jun 11, 2008)

I skipped my summer scotts weed and feed, should i do that now and then winterizer next month or just wait and just do the winterizer next month?


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I would go ahead and just use the winterizer ASAP. This weekend will be good no run and plenty of sunshine. I don't really understand why you should winterize because it would seem to me u r just feeding weeds since the grass goes dormant.

Oh and that brown patch made my back yard look like ****. Just have nice mud puddles now. I scraped the dead grass out layed down some quality dirt and hopefully next spring my grass will grow back or cover these spots. May need to use a little sod


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Heck I have the perfect solution for ya. You like grass and I hate to mow mine so I was thinking.... Come and take my grass and replace it with concrete. Free of charge. I have two acres of perfectly good carpet grass that grows like crazy.


----------

